# dovetail bit for a pc4210 jic



## Ron P. (Dec 23, 2008)

Got a porter cable dovetail jic 4210 ,Can I use any brand bit and guide or do I have use the one they list ?Got new but the bits and guide are missing .If I have use the ones they list,Where can I buy them online as no stores locally sell them.

Thanks Ron


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ron

Stop by Rockler.com tell them what you have and they will be glad to take your CC online or in the store outlets..


=======



Ron P. said:


> Got a porter cable dovetail jic 4210 ,Can I use any brand bit and guide or do I have use the one they list ?Got new but the bits and guide are missing .If I have use the ones they list,Where can I buy them online as no stores locally sell them.
> 
> Thanks Ron


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

If you browse around on the Porter Cable site, you can get the manual and the suplimentary manual. In the suplimentary manual on pages 14 you will find a chart giving the sizes for combinations of dovetail and straight bits that work correctly with the jig.

The "standard" sizes are a 7 degree dovetail, size 17/32 paired with a 13/32 straight bit.

The key is that the sum of the two measurements must be 15/16".

The two bushings have outer diameters of 3/4" and 5/8". The inner diameter is less critical except that more is better in the case of the 3/4" bushing so you have more adjustment range in the dovetail bit height.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Heres the bits I would recommend.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/12321


----------



## Ron P. (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded to my question ,Just ordered what I needed.

Ron


----------

